# May 19, 2012 Wayside Park Pier



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

My fishing started at sunrise. I looked back behind me from the wayside pier and saw just a couple of inches of sun coming up over the horizon.

When I turned around the bobber I had a live shrimp on went out of sight. I set the hook and thought to myself "this aint no spanish mackerel".

The fight lasted for about thirty seconds before he wrapped me around a piling and cut the line.

No big deal I thought, I'll just tie another one on.

Well it kinda got to be a big deal.

The first five shrimp I tossed out went under and I lost the fish and tackle every time.

I ent the sixth rig out and it was on again. I felt slack go in the line and I thought not agian. But this time I felt a little struggle still going on. I came to the deck with a spanish about 18 inches long, BUT, he had been completely swallowed by something with very sharp teeth and apparently I had pulled this one free.

I am fairly sure that whatever the first five times were the same thing had went on. A spanish had eaten the shrimp amd then in turn been eaten by an even bigger fish. The food chain was showing off big time.

My neighbors were a nice guy, his wife, and their kids. I got him started fishing for the spanish and he was putting them on the bridge.

I finally figured out that the bigger fish were taking the spanish so I told his wife to get her pole wityh the eighty pound test on it and I would hook her up with a bigun.

We got her rigged up and sent a foot long live menhaden out under a balloon. When it got to the right place one hit it, but got away clean.

All we had left was a croaker about six inches long. We put it on and sent it back over. As soon as it got to the right spot WHAM, it was on again.

But this time it was a red that barely made the upper edge of the slot.

She was a tiny type woman and had her hands ful. The fish had strated to run down the pier and she was having trouble keeping up with it. 

Her husband got the rod and helped out. We got the net under it and landed the red.

I had to sit and rest after all of this for a while.

We finally got some live pinfish and sent them across. Something was chasing them but never got ahold of them.

People were catching big fish all up and down the pier I guess, becasue I kept hearing has anyone got a net being yelled out. But as you can see i was busy.

It all kept up till about 9:00am, and then quit.

What a weekend. I got ahold of some super size fish, and helped a family have a better trip too.

I will always remember this one.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I know the family you are talking about. I was next to them on the bridge that morning. Were you there when they caught that big red that broke the rod? I had a bite also, but it broke my line almost instantly like you mentioned.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

yes that was me limping around and yelling and laughing. hte old guy with the white/gray hair.

we had a lot of fun.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that is a awesome post! I love hooking them stud spanish off the bridge Nothing like it. Thanks for the report and congrats to u and the fam!!!!


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

hunterclaus said:


> yes that was me limping around and yelling and laughing. hte old guy with the white/gray hair.
> 
> we had a lot of fun.


 
Yeah, I remember you. I was the asian guy with a silver Ford. I took a pic of the red that broke the rod. I just started fishing out there and kind of learning little bit at a time. Let me know the next time you head out there and I'll try to meet you out there. Maybe you can help me land a bigun'.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad you took the picture.

I usually post on here when I'm headed down.

I dont really know a lot, just what works for me.

It was kinda easy to know I could hook Lisa up on a big one. Every time that morning I threw out there I had a bigun on.

That doesnt happen a lot.

But I'm glad she got the big one.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

The rest of the story.

To get the maybe 10 to 15 minutes of actual "hooked up" time i was there about 20 hours before it happened.

patience often pays off, but not always.


----------

